# Climber cable



## high tech. hunter (Jan 10, 2012)

My 2003 climber uses a black plastic coated cable for each piece to go around the tree. It has developed  a few cracks that show the cable,  which the manufacture says is from water getting between the coating and the cable, freezing and cracking. They also say the say cable is rated for 10,000 pounds ! Still safe?
Thoughts and comments


----------



## zeke392 (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you leave your climber in the woods for extended periods of time?  What brand climber is it?  My climber uses the plastic coated cable too but my plasitc coating (heat shrink tubing) gets damaged from use and I replace it every year, or multiple times as needed.  

My advice to you would be to strip all the plastic off your cables and inspect them thoroughly for bad rust or separation.  If you don't see anything wrong, put some new plastic (heat shrink tubing) on your cables and hunt on.  If you suspect damage to the cables, contact the manufacturer for some new ones.


----------

